# Ocean One Vintage Red - new Version with black dial AND 22/18 steel bracelet!



## Murdoc370

Hi folks,

I hope this isn't old news (didn't find it on the first page, so hopefully it isn't) -

the O1 Vintage Red now has a black dial again, but this time with vintage vanilla lume, not the green one like the original OOVR...

and....

it features the band spanking new *22/18 STEEL(!) bracelet!

*https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-vintage-red-687.html

just ordered one. Will be my 4th OOVR (My first one was V1.0, still with acrylic crystal glass....). I've got it bad 

That's how my first one was like, back in 2012 (green hue not that visible though, iPhone 4s was used in artificial lighting):








Wonder how long it will take for this new bracelet to be available in the "accessories"....

Cheers!

Dennis


----------



## Dec1968

Interesting. I miss the green but this seems awesome. 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-one-vintage-red-687.html









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Murdoc370

Dec1968, thats the one. Thanks for uploading the pictures!

Already just received the order confirmation (system generated though). I do hope to get it before weekend, but experience tells me not to hold my breath... 

Will post pics if wanted.

Dennis


----------



## Dec1968

Murdoc370 said:


> Dec1968, thats the one. Thanks for uploading the pictures!
> 
> Already just received the order confirmation (system generated though). I do hope to get it before weekend, but experience tells me not to hold my breath...
> 
> Will post pics if wanted.
> 
> Dennis


Congrats. It looks amazing.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## leezels

I had just seen this earlier on facebook. I also would love the 22-18 bracelet. glad to see they got rid of the grey face. I love my vintage red but the wide bracelet gives me the sh#ts.


----------



## taileon

Hello all! I just got back from the local Gnomon boutique in Singapore! Apologies, but I couldn't wait to ghost the bezel before taking a photo 









As you can see, it is much darker than the OVM 2.5! Additionally, the clasp on the new 22/18 bracelet is better than the old one! On the old clasp, it took a lot of effort to open it, but this newer clasp is easier to open! Less ruined fingernails


----------



## knezz

Looks super , very happy Mr. Gunter listen his fans. Now make ovm3 with same improvement and make all ppl happy


----------



## Dec1968

knezz said:


> Looks super , very happy Mr. Gunter listen his fans. Now make ovm3 with same improvement and make all ppl happy


And taper those [email protected] lugs too!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## rjprusak

taileon said:


> Hello all! I just got back from the local Gnomon boutique in Singapore! Apologies, but I couldn't wait to ghost the bezel before taking a photo
> 
> View attachment 12410955
> 
> 
> As you can see, it is much darker than the OVM 2.5! Additionally, the clasp on the new 22/18 bracelet is better than the old one! On the old clasp, it took a lot of effort to open it, but this newer clasp is easier to open! Less ruined fingernails


What did you use to "ghost" the bezel?


----------



## dlee525

rjprusak said:


> What did you use to "ghost" the bezel?


I assume bleach, but I'd also like to know the details: how long, how did you dip it, etc. Why? Because it looks AMAZING!!!!

Also, will bleach damage anything on the watch, such as the seals?


----------



## Dec1968

I'm going to show another Vintage watch - the Tisell Submersible. I added a different bracelet (had to seriously modify the hollow end links to fit) - but I really love this watch. It's 40mm with Sub C dimensions.









I put it on a NATO strap as well to see what it looks like. 









I show you this to compare to the new Vintage Steinhart. This is close to what the v1 looked like with the lume.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## watchutalkinboutwillis

Dec1968 said:


> And taper those [email protected] lugs too!
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


And/or reduce the size to 39 or 40mm. I have the grey dial iteration and love it. Seeing this new version really has my trigger finger itchy. Call me what you want, but I'm holding out hope that these rumors about smaller ocean models are true and I'll find one I love more than the new OVR

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

watchutalkinboutwillis said:


> And/or reduce the size to 39 or 40mm. I have the grey dial iteration and love it. Seeing this new version really has my trigger finger itchy. Call me what you want, but I'm holding out hope that these rumors about smaller ocean models are true and I'll find one I love more than the new OVR
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I agree 100% and that's why I bought the Tisell. $220 is a heckuva value.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## dlee525

Tisell's usually are! I have a white dialed tisell with the 9015, great watch for a stupidly low $195

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## taileon

dlee525 said:


> I assume bleach, but I'd also like to know the details: how long, how did you dip it, etc. Why? Because it looks AMAZING!!!!
> 
> Also, will bleach damage anything on the watch, such as the seals?


Yes, I used liquid bleach! I dipped it in for about one and a half minutes 

I think prolonged exposure to bleach will damage the seals, but for 90 seconds I think I'll be fine (I hope!)


----------



## dlee525

So did you leave the bezel on the watch and just flip it upside down into a cup of bleach, that was barely filled so it just hits the bezel? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## taileon

dlee525 said:


> So did you leave the bezel on the watch and just flip it upside down into a cup of bleach, that was barely filled so it just hits the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yup!


----------



## Dec1968

taileon said:


> Yup!


Whoa.......say goodbye to your water resistance.......ALL YOUR SEALS ARE BELONG TO US!


----------



## mojorison_75

It's kind of funny to think about how I've progressed on this:

When I first got the watch -"Man, I wish it was black like the picture"
After a couple of weeks - " You know, I kinda like the gray dial"
Now - "I'm glad I bought mine before they changed back"

Don't get me wrong, the black dial looks great, but I've really come to appreciate the gray dial.


----------



## taileon

Dec1968 said:


> Whoa.......say goodbye to your water resistance.......ALL YOUR SEALS ARE BELONG TO US!


Haha! Well, I just ran the watch under running water and it turned fine. Then again, no one brings their vintage watches to swim anyway... right? *self doubt intensifies*


----------



## Dec1968

taileon said:


> Haha! Well, I just ran the watch under running water and it turned fine. Then again, no one brings their vintage watches to swim anyway... right? *self doubt intensifies*


Heheheh well just be cautious - I busted a gasket on a crown once and you never know....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Watchfreek

Unfortunately this method has been circulating around various social media for some time. However, a little common sense or research should tell you it's not a good idea. In any case, hopefully the rather short exposure has not done any or much harm. Just be careful with it in water Leon.


----------



## Watchfreek

taileon said:


> View attachment 12410955


I think the ghost bezel looks much nicer in your IG photos. It looks kind of flat in this pic but with a nice bluish tone in the IG photos.

Which do you feel suits the ghost dial better - the grey, faded dial or the black dial?


----------



## Dec1968

Watchfreek said:


> I think the ghost bezel looks much nicer in your IG photos. It looks kind of flat in this pic but with a nice bluish tone in the IG photos.
> 
> Which do you feel suits the ghost dial better - the grey, faded dial or the black dial?


What's his IG page name?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Watchfreek

Dec1968 said:


> What's his IG page name?
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Sorry, no offense, but would it be more approriate to have his approval first or get it directly from him? (or maybe I'm just too old school?)


----------



## taileon

Dec1968 said:


> What's his IG page name?
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


My Instagram handle is @showtaime 



Watchfreek said:


> I think the ghost bezel looks much nicer in your IG photos. It looks kind of flat in this pic but with a nice bluish tone in the IG photos.
> 
> Which do you feel suits the ghost dial better - the grey, faded dial or the black dial?


The faded bezel actually changes under different lighting!

















And yes, that method wasn't the best but I was too impatient  I'll take extra care!


----------



## Watchfreek

taileon said:


> My Instagram handle is @showtaime
> 
> The faded bezel actually changes under different lighting!
> 
> View attachment 12415593
> 
> 
> View attachment 12415595
> 
> 
> And yes, that method wasn't the best but I was too impatient  I'll take extra care!


Actually i was thinking, if you filled the dish with just enough bleach to cover the insert, you might get away with not contaminating any of the seals. I've been wanting to do it but reluctant to get a new bezel to do it properly, as it seems so wasteful...but that is just me


----------



## taileon

Watchfreek said:


> Actually i was thinking, if you filled the dish with just enough bleach to cover the insert, you might get away with not contaminating any of the seals. I've been wanting to do it but reluctant to get a new bezel to do it properly, as it seems so wasteful...but that is just me


That's what I did actually! So the only place where bleach could potentially enter into the watch is the crystal.


----------



## Watchfreek

taileon said:


> That's what I did actually! So the only place where bleach could potentially enter into the watch is the crystal.


Hmmmmm, is that supposed to be comforting? Lol...


----------



## southpaw2280

Mine just arrived. Beautiful watch with nice updates. They also made the crown smaller than the previous one.


----------



## Watchfreek

Congrats man! Quick question, if the crown is smaller, does that mean a larger gap between the crown and crown guard, or do you think they redesigned the case as well?


----------



## southpaw2280

Thanks! The case seems to be the same, but it almost looks a little thicker than my other Ocean cases with maybe a slight curve. It might be my eyes playing tricks though. There is a slight change in the crown, but no gap. The groves seem to be closer/finer


----------



## Dec1968

Look as if the crown depth is smaller - not the width. 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Watchfreek

Interesting. The new crown almost looks bigger, at least on the pic anyway. I think the Crystal plays tricks on our eyes. I remember when i changed to the new Crystal, the case of my OVM looked like it was completely changed. Anyway, nothing to lose sleep over. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## southpaw2280

Yeah, it seems to be the depth. It's more noticeable in person. The change is slight, but does seem different. I only have my tablet to take pics on, so the quality isnt great for close shots


----------



## Watchfreek

What about the color of the dial? Is it 100% black or still a bit grey? Hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## Dec1968

Watchfreek said:


> What about the color of the dial? Is it 100% black or still a bit grey? Hard to tell from the pics.


Black. The Steinhart website will state 'vintage black' if it is gray....and will state 'black' if it is simply black.


----------



## Watchfreek

Dec1968 said:


> Black. The Steinhart website will state 'vintage black' if it is gray....and will state 'black' if it is simply black.


Thanks, but I prefer a first hand confirmation. No offence, but they also wrote a lot of things that turned out to be wrong or contrary to conventional understanding...


----------



## andyk8

southpaw2280 said:


> Mine just arrived. Beautiful watch with nice updates. They also made the crown smaller than the previous one.


Congrats, it looks great, just ordered my one.


----------



## southpaw2280

Watchfreek said:


> What about the color of the dial? Is it 100% black or still a bit grey? Hard to tell from the pics.


Def. black. More of a matte black I guess. It looks the same shade as my Ocean Vintage GMT


----------



## Watchfreek

Thanks. So do you prefer the way it is over the vintage/faded grey? I should've asked to have a look at one when I had the chance last week..but got distracted by other things..


----------



## southpaw2280

I do like it over the grey, though I kinda miss my 2.0 grey dial. I sold it earlier in the year, but thought it looked good with the faded bezel. 
The red text on the new one has better contrast against the black. Also, the tappered braclet is a lot more comfortable. Its crazy how just a bit of tappering helps the looks and feel. The flatter pip also looks a whole lot better. Overall, I would say they did a really great job with the updates. I think maybe the crown guards have been beefed up a little. I just dont have a camera that can capture macro shots

Here it is in outside light







Lume


----------



## Watchfreek

Yeah, I think I'm in the minority. I actually prefer the faded grey dial which gives the vintage series Oceans their vintage vibe and as you said, matches the ghost bezel better. If I were to get an OVR, I would have rushed to get an Mk2 before they ran out and then changed the crystal, as I did to the OVM. Even then, I would have much prefered a high dome sapphire (like the OOV), which doesn't exist for the regular Ocean series cases. To each their own of course and such is life....


----------



## Dec1968

Watchfreek said:


> Thanks, but I prefer a first hand confirmation. No offence, but they also wrote a lot of things that turned out to be wrong or contrary to conventional understanding...


Well, they have two dial colors for black...and it's very obvious visually.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Watchfreek

Dec1968 said:


> Well, they have two dial colors for black...and it's very obvious visually.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Really?.....as far as I know and have seen, there are more than just two, in existence and in development. First hand confirmation is way more reliable than hypothesizing about it, right? I'm in no rush to get an answer and its not a race to get the right answer out 

(must you keep using the quote function? It's such a waste of screen real estate...)


----------



## southpaw2280

I agree that the grey dial did give it more character and a vintage vibe. I just thought it was too washed out. Ideally, I would have liked a charcoal with a domed acryllic, or even a brown tropic dial. I do think that this would have been been better paired with a high dome. This new crystal does give it a slimmer profile that will fit under a shirt cuff though. I'm curious to see how this will effect the value/prices of the grey dial


----------



## southpaw2280

Ok, forgive my poor quality pics. My camera really doesnt do closeups, but here is a comparison on the lugs of my OVM to the new vintage red. They do appear thicker than the older ocean case. What do you think?


----------



## Watchfreek

Yes, a little. Seems pointless to change so little though. Even the bezel seems a bit thicker. You've go me intrigued now. Let me compare it with a bunch of other Oceans at the AD.


----------



## Dec1968

Watchfreek said:


> Really?.....as far as I know and have seen, there are more than just two, in existence and in development. First hand confirmation is way more reliable than hypothesizing about it, right? I'm in no rush to get an answer and its not a race to get the right answer out
> 
> (must you keep using the quote function? It's such a waste of screen real estate...)


I use the quote feature so I know what I was replying to - and others. Keeps things clear.

In the Ocean One line like we are discussing, there are currently two black colors available - black and vintage black. That's all I'm saying 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968

Those lugs do look thicker....that's interesting!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968

The springbar holes also look to be in a slightly different position in one picture - can you confirm that as well?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Broten

Let me preface my post by saying the OVR 1.0 is the first Steinhart I wanted to buy literally right as they were switching from the original black dial to the newer (uglier) gray dial. I found a used OVR1.0. In fact I found 3 of them and flipped them all. The last used OVR1.0 I purchased here on WUS, had a definite faded black dial. Not solid black like the original, and definitely not like the other 2 I had owned AND not like the newer (uglier) gray dial. This also happened on a used O1GMT I bought here. It wasn't a black dial and wasn't a gray dial. I think I'll call it a "black limbo" dial. Must be some inconsistency from their dial suppliers.

Anyway...all the used OVR1.0's I had bought had scratches and were preloved. I was hoping this one would be the brand new OVR with a black dial that I wanted originally.

Here is a pic of mine. Just received it this morning. It's definitely still gray and therefore being promptly returned to Mr. S. Definitely disappointed. Not getting another.


----------



## andyk8

This is a great pic if you took it with an iPad/Tablet! Fair play.

I think overall the case definitely looks a little beefier than the previous generation.

It would be interesting to weigh both without the bracelets and see if there's much of a difference.



southpaw2280 said:


> View attachment 12426907


----------



## Watchfreek

Dec1968 said:


> The springbar holes also look to be in a slightly different position in one picture - can you confirm that as well?
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Here i am quoting again lol.

But that would mean a whole new set of endlinks...which wouldn't make sense. The original idea was to just change the bracelet and retain the existing endlinks (which is the way I've been using mine). Very intriguing!


----------



## southpaw2280

Dec1968 said:


> The springbar holes also look to be in a slightly different position in one picture - can you confirm that as well?
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


They are, but I put the bracelet on my OVM and it fits just fine


----------



## Watchfreek

Ah, I see what has happened. As long as the holes are the same distance to the front of the lugs, the endlinks would sit flush on the front of both old and new cases. Unfortunately, they still haven't curved them lugs much though Dave


----------



## Broten

Dec1968 said:


> I use the quote feature so I know what I was replying to - and others. Keeps things clear.
> 
> In the Ocean One line like we are discussing, there are currently two black colors available - black and vintage black. That's all I'm saying
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


There are definitely inconsistencies in the Steinhart black dials in the Ocean One Series. I have first hand experience in that I've owned 2(now 3) OVR1.0's with different color dials and 2 O1GMT's with different color dials. All were supposed to be just plain "black".


----------



## Watchfreek

Broten's photo seems to imply a "3rd" "black" dial color Dave...that was my point....


----------



## southpaw2280

Broten said:


> Anyway...all the used OVR1.0's I had bought had scratches and were preloved. I was hoping this one would be the brand new OVR with a black dial that I wanted originally.
> 
> Here is a pic of mine. Just received it this morning. It's definitely still gray and therefore being promptly returned to Mr. S. Definitely disappointed. Not getting another.


Sorry to hear that. Mine def looks black to my eyes; at least matte black


----------



## Dec1968

Watchfreek said:


> Broten's photo seems to imply a "3rd" "black" dial color Dave...that was my point....


Ah ha, well, there you go.......I have seen only two listed (and in images based upon that I assumed lighting mattered), but I have also found that dial color in pics vary wildly (see any of my OVM v2 pics, for example, insanely wild color variation depending on the lighting conditions on the same watch).

I stand corrected  (and quoted lol!!!)

Now to the thicker lugs......IF (and this is an IF) they are truly thicker, and IF (also a big IF) the springbar holes and end link allow this, I would be comfortable modifying the case to roll the upper portion of the lug itself to taper downwards from the inside at the bezel towards the outer edge of the lug itself......trimming the top in a rounded fashion to provide some slight tapering to eliminate or GREATLY reduce the flat edge of the end of the lug. That would make me happy.

That's how badly I want one of these to work.....I LOVE the watch, and I HATE the lugs. So if that were possible, I am in 100%. Solves my one massive beef with the Steinhart case design.


----------



## Watchfreek

Those dials act weirdly. I could have sworn the grey dials on my OOV and OVM v2 were different when I first got the OVM at the beginning of this year. When I checked them again a moment ago, they were identical in color! Even the salmon pink lume looks more natural after some time.


----------



## Watchfreek

Dec1968 said:


> Ah
> Now to the thicker lugs......IF (and this is an IF) they are truly thicker, and IF (also a big IF) the springbar holes and end link allow this, I would be comfortable modifying the case to roll the upper portion of the lug itself to taper downwards from the inside at the bezel towards the outer edge of the lug itself......trimming the top in a rounded fashion to provide some slight tapering to eliminate or GREATLY reduce the flat edge of the end of the lug. That would make me happy.
> 
> That's how badly I want one of these to work.....I LOVE the watch, and I HATE the lugs. So if that were possible, I am in 100%. Solves my one massive beef with the Steinhart case design.


Here's your chance! You've now got more metal on the front to shave off to create the curve, without aftecting the integrity of the springbar holes....go for it and good luck!


----------



## Dec1968

Watchfreek said:


> Here's your chance! You've now got more metal on the front to shave off to create the curve, without aftecting the integrity of the springbar holes....go for it and good luck!


If I am able to 100% confirm that there is actually thicker lugs and more metal there, then I will definitely do it.


----------



## Watchfreek

Dec1968 said:


> If I am able to 100% confirm that there is actually thicker lugs and more metal there, then I will definitely do it.


Well, actually not, if the distance between the lug hole and the front is the same. As can be seen in Southpaw's photos, the extra thickness is on the back, below the springbar holes. I still don't get why they made such a minor change, especially if they didn't intend to change the shape of the lugs. It doesn't seem to serve much purpose.


----------



## Dec1968

Watchfreek said:


> Well, actually not, if the distance between the lug hole and the front is the same. As can be seen in Southpaw's photos, the extra thickness is on the back, below the springbar holes. I still don't get why they made such a minor change, especially if they didn't intend to change the shape of the lugs. It doesn't seem to serve much purpose.


I still hold firm to the belief that they don't design the case but purchase cases that are of someone else's design. Seeing brands like Phoibos kind of proves that. Phoibos may not ask for the tolerances that Steinhart does, but I highly doubt they created their case design on their own.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968

I confirmed with Anders at Gnomon. Same case, lugs no thicker than the other watch. So that's a no-go. 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Watchfreek

Dec1968 said:


> I confirmed with Anders at Gnomon. Same case, lugs no thicker than the other watch. So that's a no-go.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Well, I'm sorry, I really don't get it. With all the hundreds (or thousands) of brands that already do watches with shorter, curved lugs in the world, you continue to spend so much of your time, persistently insisting to a bunch of strangers on a (or several?) watch forums that one particular, micro brand should do what a lot of others are already providing - that they should conform to everyone else?. Two or so years ago (I'm not certain, as I try not to keep track of it) you, in a thread, announced your "official" disappointment with Steinhart's lug design and therefore sold off all your Steinhart watches. And yet, two (or more?) years later you are STILL spending so much of (I'm sure) your precious time on exactly the same complaint. Sure you are entitled to your opinion but what good is it complaining on a forum such as this?

The thing you seem to ignore is they have no problems selling their watches as they are and are not about to change it JUST for you or a handful of others. I'm not sure about you but for me, life's too short to spend so much time and energy hoping one particular brand will come out with a product that complies with my requirements, when so many others already have. To be honest, even as a fan of the brand, I don't see what is so special about them that you must insist that they make what you want....again, when you already have so many other choices. Haven't you got more important things to worry about?

Life is also too short to worry about whether a $3-400 product of a micro-brand uses catelogue cases/parts. With all due respect, so what if they do? I'd be surprised if they didn't. And if they did, have you ever considered that they could easily find the case that you insist upon and use that, but instead they haven't? I'm certainly not worried where they get their cases from.

I'm sorry, I have to be brutally honest. I'm sure quite a few other long term members share my feelings as well. Having to continually see your same complaints for so long is getting rather annoying.

I have nothing against you personally and sincerely hope that your dream will become reality one day, but I really can't see it happening too soon, if at all. Rant over...do carry on....


----------



## Dec1968

Watchfreek said:


> Well, I'm sorry, I really don't get it. With all the hundreds (or thousands) of brands that already do watches with shorter, curved lugs in the world, you continue to spend so much of your time, persistently insisting to a bunch of strangers on a (or several?) watch forums that one particular, micro brand should do what a lot of others are already providing - that they should conform to everyone else?. Two or so years ago (I'm not certain, as I try not to keep track of it) you, in a thread, announced your "official" disappointment with Steinhart's lug design and therefore sold off all your Steinhart watches. And yet, two (or more?) years later you are STILL spending so much of (I'm sure) your precious time on exactly the same complaint. Sure you are entitled to your opinion but what good is it complaining on a forum such as this?
> 
> The thing you seem to ignore is they have no problems selling their watches as they are and are not about to change it JUST for you or a handful of others. I'm not sure about you but for me, life's too short to spend so much time and energy hoping one particular brand will come out with a product that complies with my requirements, when so many others already have.  To be honest, even as a fan of the brand, I don't see what is so special about them that you must insist that they make what you want....again, when you already have so many other choices. Haven't you got more important things to worry about?
> 
> Life is also too short to worry about whether a $3-400 product of a micro-brand uses catelogue cases/parts. With all due respect, so what if they do? I'd be surprised if they didn't. And if they did, have you ever considered that they could easily find the case that you insist upon and use that, but instead they haven't? I'm certainly not worried where they get their cases from.
> 
> I'm sorry, I have to be brutally honest. I'm sure quite a few other long term members share my feelings as well. Having to continually see your same complaints for so long is getting rather annoying.
> 
> I have nothing against you personally and sincerely hope that your dream will become reality one day, but I really can't see it happening too soon, if at all. Rant over...do carry on....


You sure spent a whole lot of time crafting a post discussing my disdain for the Steinhart lug design as if I'm the only human alive who feels that way. I'm not. Many many others have also expressed that same opinion from what I've read across the internet (that means outside of this forum). I love the look and feel of the watch, but I hate the lugs. I expressed my opinion. That's it. It's not that big of a deal to have to try and shame me for having that desire. And to invoke that many others feel the same way about my posts? Omg dude....

Is that ok with you, or do I need your permission to post my opinions? Maybe just let it go? I don't hyper-focus on your posts with your opinions at all life is too short for that. I focus on the things I want. It's called a 'want', plain and simple. If you don't like my posts on Steinhart lug design, please, don't read them. It's not required reading by any means. It's just my wish that they make a change to their lugs.

Carry on.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## southpaw2280

Dec1968 said:


> I confirmed with Anders at Gnomon. Same case, lugs no thicker than the other watch. So that's a no-go.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Maybe mine is a one-off anomaly, but it is definitely thicker on the side as well as the crown guards. I know its nothing drastic, but I think it is noticeably different from my other Ocean cases


----------



## Dec1968

southpaw2280 said:


> Maybe mine is a one-off anomaly, but it is definitely thicker on the side as well as the crown guards. I know its nothing drastic, but I think it is noticeably different from my other Ocean cases


That's what it looks like. Hope you enjoy it. Great looking watch.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## dlee525

Just got mine. Dial is definitely not black, but more of a dark gray. Overall looks nice, a better improvement over the medium gray. The problem with my copy though is there are a few dust specs inside.... Contacting Steinhart... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280

Can you post a pic of your dial?


----------



## dlee525

Yeap, here you go, looks gray to me









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

dlee525 said:


> Yeap, here you go, looks gray to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Steinharts version of 'vintage black' (the gray dial) looks like this (the same dial color used on the O1VR v2):








Now here's that same exact Steinhart OVM, but in different lighting conditions.























I know your dial looks a little gray, but that's definitely black by Steinhart standards.

Here's a great example of a dial changing shades. My Tisell Vintage Sub. What color do you think the dial is? This isn't two different watches of the same model, this is the same watch with pictures taken at different places.





























My point is that lighting can definitely play tricks on you - but that Steinhart dial is most definitely black.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## southpaw2280

Well, his does look a little lighter than mine, but maybe because the sun is shining on top of it? The pic I took of mine outside def looks black, but the sunlight is just behind it.


----------



## Tom_ZG

southpaw2280 said:


> Maybe mine is a one-off anomaly, but it is definitely thicker on the side as well as the crown guards. I know its nothing drastic, but I think it is noticeably different from my other Ocean cases


I wonder if o1gmt now shipping with 22-18 also has that new lug design

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

I have to disagree. I also own two other steinhart watches with black dials, and this is not black. The OT500 and my fleiger nav-b are black. This is not. 

I'm also not saying it's light gray, like the O1VR mk2. I owned that watch until yesterday when I shipped it out after selling it for this one. That dial is definitely gray, this, dark gray is about right. No way is this one black, or even Steinhart black 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

And believe me, I'm not knocking this new gray, I like it a lot. Just gotta see if they will fix my dust specs inside for free.... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

dlee525 said:


> I have to disagree. I also own two other steinhart watches with black dials, and this is not black. The OT500 and my fleiger nav-b are black. This is not.
> 
> I'm also not saying it's light gray, like the O1VR mk2. I owned that watch until yesterday when I shipped it out after selling it for this one. That dial is definitely gray, this, dark gray is about right. No way is this one black, or even Steinhart black
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Steinhart black vs Rolex black? 










Light gray, dark gray, vintage gray, faded gray, Steinhart black, Rolex black, Omega black, Squale black, CW black, Seiko black, Casio black - whatever....why does it even matter? Important thing is you're happy with it. Wear it in good health and hope you get the specs fixed soon


----------



## Dec1968

dlee525 said:


> And believe me, I'm not knocking this new gray, I like it a lot. Just gotta see if they will fix my dust specs inside for free....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed for you

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## dlee525

Watchfreek said:


> Steinhart black vs Rolex black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light gray, dark gray, vintage gray, faded gray, Steinhart black, Rolex black, Omega black, Squale black, CW black, Seiko black, Casio black - whatever....why does it even matter? Important thing is you're happy with it. Wear it in good health and hope you get the specs fixed soon


Thanks, I hope it gets fixed soon too because I definitely like it!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280

I was just more curious if there were actual variances in the dial colors or if it was differences in opinion on what is considered grey/black. Or camera/screen differences. Anyway, I'm happy with it.


----------



## dlee525

Me too. Going on a trip for a few days tomorrow and was hoping to wear it. Have a terrible itch to open it up and remove the specs myself, but I've never done that on ETA movement, and pretty sure it would void the warranty... Too bad... Just want to wear it haha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broten

southpaw2280 said:


> I was just more curious if there were actual variances in the dial colors or if it was differences in opinion on what is considered grey/black. Or camera/screen differences. Anyway, I'm happy with it.


There were definite differences in black dials. I owned 2 OVR1.0's and an O1GMT at the same time and they were all three different shades compared to each other. Not just opinions on this model.


----------



## Murdoc370

Quick and dirty (literally, sorry for that) pictures, just taken outdoors with overcast sky.

These are my dad's V2.0 (just discontinued) on the bottom and the new version 3.0 (mine) on the top.















The new one is slightly darker, I'd thought the difference would be a lot bigger. Well, both look great 

Kind regards
Dennis


----------



## Dec1968

Murdoc370 said:


> Quick and dirty (literally, sorry for that) pictures, just taken outdoors with overcast sky.
> 
> These are my dad's V2.0 (just discontinued) on the bottom and the new version 3.0 (mine) on the top.
> 
> View attachment 12434685
> View attachment 12434687
> 
> 
> The new one is slightly darker, I'd thought the difference would be a lot bigger. Well, both look great
> 
> Kind regards
> Dennis


This is what we all came to see (and brought popcorn just in case). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Murdoc370

Actually, if only looking at the left pic, you would underestimate the real difference. The right one does show the differing colors better, but my impression is that in real life, the new one looks definitely even darker than the V2.0

But we already came to the correct conclusion that all these "shades of grey" of Steinhart's faded black dial colors change their look depending on the lighting, the angle, the time of day, maybe even phase of the moon...

If wanded, I could do a comparison pic tomorrow with the Ocean Ones a)Vintage and b)Bronze, both not "black" like the ordinary Ocean One (which I could include in that pic, too, of course... )

Kind regards
Dennis


----------



## Tom_ZG

Thanks for the comparison. Can you also conpare if there are changes on the case and how do different bracelets feel?


----------



## Murdoc370

I'll try to pry it off my father's wrist for a while when I see him tomorrow and do a few direct comparisons over the weekend.

However, I can't help but think that maybe most (if not all) of the small case shape differences we saw earlier in this thread may be caused by not completely consistent finishing / polishing steps, which perhaps are done by hand, leading to these ever so slight differences we realized, especially regarding the lug shape/thickness... but I am just guessing!

In the meantime, you can make a list of what I should compare exactly when I have the watches side by side... we already have

- dial color
- crown
- case shape (esp. lugs)
- how the bracelets feel on the wrist

anything else?

Actually, the OOVR V2 was a gift for my dad I ordered for him just 2 months ago, so it is one of the last "grey" ones... I ordered the new one for myself the day it became available... and it arrived last Saturday 


cheers
Dennis


----------



## chrismcfly

It's already finished, no more info ? 
Want to have more 
Is the bezel triangle marker with the bead (pearl) well centered?
This is really important, cause i see too many pictures with the marker not well align and pearl not in the center of the triangle.


----------



## taileon

Another pic of mine!


----------



## dlee525

chrismcfly said:


> It's already finished, no more info ?
> Want to have more
> Is the bezel triangle marker with the bead (pearl) well centered?
> This is really important, cause i see too many pictures with the marker not well align and pearl not in the center of the triangle.


If it's not, it's not a big deal. Heat it up with a hair dryer to loosen the glue, then rotate it counter clockwise until it is just right.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrrrrlll

I believe he is concerning about the alignment between the pearl and the triangle. Not the alignment of the bezel insert.

My one is well aligned. Both the pearl, triangle and the bezel insert. I think some photo you saw with the mis-align are because of the camera angle. On some previous post, I also noticed that. But the other photo in the same post shows it is well aligned.


----------



## chrismcfly

rrrrrlll said:


> I believe he is concerning about the alignment between the pearl and the triangle. Not the alignment of the bezel insert.
> 
> My one is well aligned. Both the pearl, triangle and the bezel insert. I think some photo you saw with the mis-align are because of the camera angle. On some previous post, I also noticed that. But the other photo in the same post shows it is well aligned.


Thanks for your answer, but someone i know buy an OVM special edition (last one) and pearl versus triangle is misaligned.
But I am sure that for several photos, you are right for the angle.

Thanks too dlee525, good to know.


----------



## chrismcfly

rsd28_med_hr.jpeg

DSC04062_zpsnlfcwrc9.jpg~original

I know that Steinhart does not in the replica but rather in the tribute (homage) but, i do not know if you will agree with me, but there are some things i would change, like these; :think:

-The Steinhart logo and the name (brand) just a little bigger.
-The pearl more translucent and less yellow. (Almost white)
-The bezel more mat and looking a little worn.
- Larger markers (Maxi).
-Date bigger.
-Lighter markers (worn), to have this appearance, just pale the outline of the marker.

These are suggestions for a future release special edition, maybe (Gnomon) :roll:


----------



## vfrock

Mine came in the mail yesterday. Love it!


best image hosting


----------



## rrrrrlll

For those who concern about the actual color of the dial:


----------



## Broten

rrrrrlll said:


> For those who concern about the actual color of the dial:
> 
> View attachment 12452999


Unfortunately in the sunlight it's just too gray for me. Maybe the peach colored lume makes it seem worse.


----------



## Dec1968

I'm torn on one aspect.....that the wording of Ocean One isn't under the name Steinhart on the dial. We see one line of text with a logo on top and then five below? Very unbalanced to me.


----------



## Murdoc370

Hi,

sorry no pics yet because I did not get the watch from my father (wants to keep it on the wrist for now ?), but I compared it to my ordinary Ocean One, and both the case and the crown seem identical in size and shape to me. As far as I remember, the OOVR V2.0 is just the same. I will go ahead and check that again tomorrow though.

The bracelet wears just fine, but I never had any issue with the 22/20 version either, so that probably doesn't help much, I'm afraid.

There's one difference though: the clasp of the V2.0 is slightly different. The lockbar is fixed in the closed position by an additional springbar that goes through the clasp and fixes the lockbar in drilled holes. Maybe I'll find a pic or can take one myself soon.

The new one is just the normal way where the lockbar has "indentations" that insert into holes in the clasp.

Oh, and the bezel, triangle marker and lume pip are 100% centered. The lume pip itself is shallower than on the old bezel, doesn't protrude any more.















I didn't move the bezel at all between the pics by the way, the difference is solely caused by the angle of view. 
cheers
Dennis


----------



## andyk8

The clasps are indeed different. The new O1VR unfortunately uses what I refer to as the "sh*t" clasp!

It is the same thin metal used in the pre 2016 models. Also as Murdoc above mentions, "The lockbar is fixed in the closed position by an additional springbar that goes through the clasp and fixes the lockbar in drilled holes."

This is the new O1VR clasp.









This is the higher quality, thicker metal clasp from my O1VC








Here's a pic of the two, O1VC on top, O1VR on the bottom.








Sorry the pictures aren't the best but there is a noticeable difference between them in the flesh.

Also, the O1VR clasp has polished sides where as the O1VC clasp has brushed sides with a polished bevel where the side meets the top.

In both look and feel the clasp on the O1VR is a big disappointment for me.


----------



## fcammarata

So I have a question for all you Ocean One Vintage Red fans!
My next purchase is going to me the OVR (black/grey) dial OR the brand new just released "NEW" OVR (solid black) dial. Help me decide which dial will look better with this leather Nato strap. I'm sold on the color of the strap so I'd like your opinions on which dial execution would look richer!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrrrrlll

Murdoc370 said:


> both the case and the crown seem identical in size and shape to me. As far as I remember, the OOVR V2.0 is just the same.


I believe they have changed the case. The shape maybe similar, as I don't have a old one to compare it side by size. I noticed they should have placed the hole of the lug closer. Now you need to bend the spring bar a bit more to fit in. The tube for the crown is extended more out. The bezel should have changed also. Now you can access to the spring that holding the bezel after removing the insert.








The movement. It have a printed logo, even you are not supposed to see it.








The crystal is changed, but it have the same size as the previous version.


----------



## andyk8

Great info. Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Dec1968

This is EXACTLY what I was hoping to see, than you so much for posting this!



rrrrrlll said:


> I believe they have changed the case. The shape maybe similar, as I don't have a old one to compare it side by size. I noticed they should have placed the hole of the lug closer. Now you need to bend the spring bar a bit more to fit in. The tube for the crown is extended more out. The bezel should have changed also. Now you can access to the spring that holding the bezel after removing the insert.
> View attachment 12458315
> 
> 
> The movement. It have a printed logo, even you are not supposed to see it.
> View attachment 12458319
> 
> 
> The crystal is changed, but it have the same size as the previous version.
> View attachment 12458321


----------



## Murdoc370

After checking my dad's V2.0 again, I can report that his bracelet (which is 22/20, not the new 22/18 of the O1V Chrono!) does actually have the "better" clasp style made of the thicker metal (see pic below) just like on the pictures from andyk8.








So, it seems that both clasp variants come with the old 22/20 as well as the new 22/18 bracelet...
By the way, the titanium 22/18 bracelet on the new Ocean One Titanium GMT features the same better *clasp*. I had one of these to check it out , but sent it back and got the O1V V3.0 instead 

Cheers
Dennis


----------



## cwehr1

Those both look absolutely amazing!


----------



## husonfirst

I like the new crystal without the beveled edge.


----------



## dlee525

Yeap, my replacement just arrived. If you recall, I had a few tiny dust specs inside. Sent a picture to Steinhart and they had me ship it back on their dime. A few days later, I have a replacement, and this one is good to go! No dust specs inside. I can confirm what you guys already have seen regarding the clasp, it is indeed thinner, but honestly it doesn't bother me at all. I don't use this as a heavy duty tool watch anyways (Seiko SRP637 or Helson Shark Diver works for those, if not a G-shock), so a thinner clasp doesn't turn me off to this watch. It's a beauty! Steinhart's service was great as well!


----------



## teejay

Hey guys, just got this version 3.0 in today from Gnomon. Loving it so far. New 22/18 bracelet is so much more comfy.


----------



## Vindic8

Finally got around to taking pictures. Enjoying this one today.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

teejay said:


> Hey guys, just got this version 3.0 in today from Gnomon. Loving it so far. New 22/18 bracelet is so much more comfy.
> 
> View attachment 12469207


If you wear your watch tight (like most of people do), the 18mm clasp is the good size to stay comfortable though the day.

Maybe they realized the mistake of providing the 22/20 as default bracelet and they gradually replace it with the 22/18.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

After wearing it the last three days, I can say you guys that said there are slight variations in color are definitely right. My first copy was more gray. This one is definitely more in the charcoal camp, still slightly gray but darker. I'm very happy with how it looks.

Compared to the Mk2, for some reason, the bezel doesn't feel as beefy. Maybe it's the new design. There just seems to be a slight bit of vertical play, meaning I can essentially tap the bezel and it'll make a slight slap against the case. Not a big deal, just an observation.

The stem. The mk2 stem felt more solid when it's not screwed down. What I mean is there is some slight wobble, like in my Seiko Srp637. Not a big deal, just an observation.

The clasp. I agree with you guys that said the clasp is not good. At first, I wrote who cares, it's fine. However, I now changed my mind and think that after flipping the small outside part of the clasp open, it gets hard to stick your thumb nail into the notch for the main part of the clasp to pop it open. Just design, I assume. I find it easier to just use my thumb and index finger to grab the clasp from the side and pull it open now.

Lume. Like the Mk2, the lume sucks, but that's expected. I haven't had good lume on ant steinhart.

The colors on the dial as I mentioned, I really really like it. The dial's charcoal is beautiful, and the yellow orange indexes look great against it.

Time keeping is good. Over three days, it's lost 2 seconds. 

Overall, very happy with it. If you haven't bought it yet, do it! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Murdoc370

Today, I thought I'd put it on the old "band262" leather strap originally intended for the Ocean One Vintage:









https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/...celet-22-mm/sonderband-vintage-braun-855.html

Doesn't look too shabby, does it?

cheers

Dennis


----------



## Lord99

Not at all, I like it! Looks good!


----------



## richtel

Murdoc370 said:


> Today, I thought I'd put it on the old "band262" leather strap originally intended for the Ocean One Vintage:
> 
> View attachment 12485607
> 
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/...celet-22-mm/sonderband-vintage-braun-855.html
> 
> Doesn't look too shabby, does it?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dennis


That's transformed the watch completely! Great choice- looks ready for smart through to casual.


----------



## sinergie

Happen to stumble upon this thread and I'm glad I did because this iteration is an improvement on 2 aspects for me personally. Firstly, I never was that keen on the look of the light grey dial during the day. In the evening it looks darker and with that better. Secondly, I wasn't fond of the straight bracelet, a tapered bracelet looks classier and is more comfortable.


----------



## Murdoc370

Another pic from the watch on the leather strap:









I like it. I think I will wear this configuration frequently during the fall/winter season.

Cheers 
Dennis


----------



## Fatvette

Love the look of this on the leather strap. Ordered mine a couple of days ago and hope to get soon. Will have to look into getting a similar strap.



Murdoc370 said:


> Another pic from the watch on the leather strap:
> 
> View attachment 12493061
> 
> 
> I like it. I think I will wear this configuration frequently during the fall/winter season.
> 
> Cheers
> Dennis


----------



## Go4it

Hi there, I received my Vintage Red 4 days ago, and it seems to win 7-8 seconds a day. Is this normal?
Thank you!
Go4it


----------



## dlee525

Go4it said:


> Hi there, I received my Vintage Red 4 days ago, and it seems to win 7-8 seconds a day. Is this normal?
> Thank you!
> Go4it


Wait a few months, should settle down and you'll be happy

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Go4it

dlee525 said:


> Wait a few months, should settle down and you'll be happy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice to hear - thank you!


----------



## Fatvette

Very nice!!


----------



## Fatvette

Murdoc370 said:


> Today, I thought I'd put it on the old "band262" leather strap originally intended for the Ocean One Vintage:
> 
> View attachment 12490395
> 
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/...celet-22-mm/sonderband-vintage-braun-855.html
> 
> Doesn't look too shabby, does it?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dennis


Very nice!!


----------



## TIMELINE ONE

Steinhart makes quality watches and has good customer service. Take long to ship but prices are very reasonable


----------



## 2g2gn

Just got mine today direct from Steinhart. Beautiful watch!


----------



## Murdoc370

It is beautiful. I love this watch, it just keeps looking better every time I wear it  the red lines, the vanilla lume, the faded black dial... it is a beauty. Plus the 22/18 bracelet...! But even on a leather trap, it is really gorgeous.

Enjoy your new Steinhart.

Cheers
Dennis


----------



## Anthony

Murdoc370 said:


> Another pic from the watch on the leather strap:
> 
> View attachment 12493061
> 
> 
> I like it. I think I will wear this configuration frequently during the fall/winter season.
> 
> Cheers
> Dennis


Nice strap!Where did you bought it from ?


----------



## PhilipW82

Same question, what kind of strap is that?! It looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Anthony

PhilipW82 said:


> Same question, what kind of strap is that?! It looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


i believe its steinharts own and you can order it from their webpage's accessories


----------



## dlee525

Steinhart OVR Mk III "black dial" paired up with Crown and Buckle gray leather nato









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Murdoc370

PhilipW82 said:


> Same question, what kind of strap is that?! It looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It came off my O1 Vintage I ordered it for (it even was an official option for this model for a while); it was called band262 back then.

It should be this one now:
https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/sonderband-vintage-braun-1110.html

Kind regards
Dennis


----------



## Murdoc370

Well, I just ordered the brand new 22/18 replacement bracelet from the Steinhart website. While I do appreciate the general 22/18 style on my Ocean Vintage Red 3.0 and prefer it to the old 22/20 bracelet, I was a little disappointed that the clasp was the "thinner" one w/o the additional spring bar for the safety lock, which my Dad's OVR V2 still featured (albeit in the 20mm version).

Looking forward to compare the two bracelets / clasps. Don't know what to do with the old one after that though... 

Cheers
Dennis


----------



## lvt

Murdoc370 said:


> Well, I just ordered the brand new 22/18 replacement bracelet from the Steinhart website. While I do appreciate the general 22/18 style on my Ocean Vintage Red 3.0 and prefer it to the old 22/20 bracelet, I was a little disappointed that the clasp was the "thinner" one w/o the additional spring bar for the safety lock, which my Dad's OVR V2 still featured (albeit in the 20mm version).
> 
> Looking forward to compare the two bracelets / clasps. Don't know what to do with the old one after that though...
> 
> Cheers
> Dennis


You won't be disappointed, the new clasp is very thick and heavy, even the safety lock is thicker. When put side by side with the new 22/18 my old 22/20 looks like scrap.


----------



## therion

Does anyone own this version and the new Ocean vintage GMT? I'm wondering if the dial on the GMT is darker shade of grey. I suppose the GMT looks bigger on the wrist, since it has a bit thinner bezel?


----------



## Dan3612

Looks great on the gray nato! 


dlee525 said:


> Steinhart OVR Mk III "black dial" paired up with Crown and Buckle gray leather nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## karmadrome

My new O1VR on a Graf saddle leather vintage strap - love this look. That strap suits the dial perfectly IMO.

After one week of measuring, it's running on an incredible average of -0.3 secs/day - out of the box!


----------



## Drewkeys

karmadrome said:


> My new O1VR on a Graf saddle leather vintage strap - love this look. That strap suits the dial perfectly IMO.
> 
> After one week of measuring, it's running on an incredible average of -0.3 secs/day - out of the box!


Looks great on the leather!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrbarry

I have an original OOVR from the first run, i have a newer Pepsi bezel Steinhart too, the dial of the OVR is darker and I would say as black as my Rolex GMT2. I like everything about it if I’m honest with one possible exception, AR coating on the outside of the crystal. Double AR isn’t nessesary imho and it has a tiny scratch that whilst only visible if you inspect it closely wouldnt be there if it only had internal AR. I do have 7.75” wrists but also find the wider bracelet comfortable, different strokes for different folks and all that.


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

I've never taken mine off the stock bracket, but I do wish the clasp had side pushers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karmadrome

Ra-Horakhty said:


> I've never taken mine off the stock bracket, but I do wish the clasp had side pushers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. With my stock bracelet, if I pull on the clasp, both the clasp and the security flap will open, which renders the security flap useless. Steinhart should improve on this.

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iyr31

Hi guys, sorry for digging this thread out. I’m interested in the O1VR but I’m struggling to figure out if the hands are silver or gold? They seem to be silver-ish, but if anyone can confirm that would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Shogun007

Gold


----------



## iyr31

Are you assuming or do you know? On some pictures it’s silver/dark-silver, and on some it looks gold indeed. Does someone has close-up photos to confirm? Thanks!


----------



## karmadrome

iyr31 said:


> Are you assuming or do you know? On some pictures it's silver/dark-silver, and on some it looks gold indeed. Does someone has close-up photos to confirm? Thanks!


They are silver.


----------



## iyr31

Thank you!


----------

